# hood hinges/ vent windows



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

hey guys, well the body went back on the frame last night i will get some recent pics up soon. now for the help. can anyone tell me the correct color the hood hinges should be painted for my 66 gto? car is burgandy. also does anyone have vent window suggestions? mine need to be re-chromed. i was considering the reproductions. any feedback on those would help.:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have HEARD that the repro vent window assemblies from PY or OPGI are as good as originals......key word here is HEARD. I will be needing a set also, as my resto progresses. Please let u know how you make out. Eric


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

How bad's the chrome? I thought mine needed rechroming but 3m rubbing compound worked wonders


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I did repros on my 66 from The Parts Place and they look great, it may be less expensive than rechroming.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Randy, Did they have the same "quality weight and feel", like original stuff? Eric


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

mine are pitted pretty bad so they will need replacement or re chroming. i think i am going to go with the repros. also any advice on the hood hinge color? i belive black is correct. thanks guys


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd like to get some new vent windows too, my rubbers are cracked just a bit.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hood hinges were bare steel. Good luck with that one......


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Eric Animal said:


> Randy, Did they have the same "quality weight and feel", like original stuff? Eric


I would not have known the difference if I didn't know they were repros, nice quality!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

geeteeohguy said:


> Hood hinges were bare steel. Good luck with that one......


:agree

This picture will expand to full screen if needed,


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks guys for the info and pics. i just love that car randy. she is just awesome!:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Now THAT is how a garage/shop SHOULD look!!!


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

:agree


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

johnnylightning03 said:


> thanks guys for the info and pics. i just love that car randy. she is just awesome!:cheers





geeteeohguy said:


> Now THAT is how a garage/shop SHOULD look!!!





Bobbyg said:


> :agree


Thanks for the compliments, :cheers


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

clearly you dont do any of your own work, there's not enough of a mess in that garage. it should be full of spare parts, spilled oil/paint and at least 1 donor vehicle :lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll vouch for Randy...I seen pics of him hard at work, spray booth set up, welding , fitting, etc......:rofl:


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

xcmac26 said:


> clearly you dont do any of your own work, there's not enough of a mess in that garage. it should be full of spare parts, spilled oil/paint and at least 1 donor vehicle :lol:





Eric Animal said:


> I'll vouch for Randy...I seen pics of him hard at work, spray booth set up, welding , fitting, etc......:rofl:


no matter how you get your goat restored, a win is a win right? :lol: somebody has to set the bar. thanks randy. i think i speak for everyone here, thanks for the help and pics. oh yeah, i ordered my vent windows today, i'll update soon. :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

xcmac26 said:


> clearly you dont do any of your own work, there's not enough of a mess in that garage. it should be full of spare parts, spilled oil/paint and at least 1 donor vehicle :lol:


Look at the floor in this picture, you can still see the paint overspray on the floor from the 66. Forgive the low quality of the picture there is very little light in the warehouse.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Johnny L, Please let us know how the vent window assemblies are when you get them!!!! Thanks, Eric


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> Johnny L, Please let us know how the vent window assemblies are when you get them!!!! Thanks, Eric


i will. per years told me about a 3 week wait due to a back order.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok, I'll check back with ya'. E


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

figured i give you an update eric, the left repop vent windows are still on back order . i did however contact a place called dons east coast restorations in lindenhurst ny. he can redo them and stocks units ready to ship that he already restored. 1140/ pair with yours as a core. the repops are 349 to 379 each plus shipping. plenty of right sides out there, but no eta on left sides so i'm still open to suggestions :cheers.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Don's East Coast is 3 miles from my house. His work is supposed to be EXCELLENT, but his prices are HIGH ! I took some 67 GTO rocker moldings to him to be polished.....about $ 1000 ! Needless to say I didn't leave them! I will look around and see what i can come up with. Eric:willy:


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

03 I painted my 64 hinges with plasti-kote cast finish #285 cast gray! And was very happy with way they turned out. LES


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I was informed the Eastwood Zinc Phosphate is extremely close to the original hood hinge color. 

If this is the case, does the whole hinge plus spring get the same spray? How about the rivet heads? Yeah, sometimes I'm particular.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

You can never go wrong with something from Eastwood. And I'm going with yes to the rivets. I least that's what I did! Les


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Johnny L, Do you need the whole assembly? They do make just the forward edge, which is the angled chrome part that meete the A pillar. the rest of the unit is usually in pretty good shape. maybe you could order this part??? Eric


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

i did paint the hinges as Mal and FNG69 suggested. used eastwood and i am pleased with the results. as far as the windows Eric, i did consider what you mentioned and after looking them over, i decided to go with Don @ east coast resto. i shipped them today and he will either restore mine or exchange them. i'm getting an answer of no eta on the left repop. since they are from dynacorn, and they are the same company who was supposed to produce the 66-67 full quarters, i'm afraid they may never actually come around again. the price is not that far off, about 150 per side difference between the repop and having mine back so at this stage of the game whats a few hundred bucks and having them means actually finishing the car in a couple months arty:. i will keep you informed and hopefully put up some pics. :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Badly pitted vent frames are a throw away. It is very expensive to repair the pits. 

Eastwood makes paints that replicate bare metal (Detail Grey) to look correct but provide protection. Otherwise a satin clear over the bare steel will help too. This pedal assembly I restored last year was blasted clean, sprayed with Eastwood Rust Converter to stop the remaining rust left in the pits from growing and has clear on the bare metal. No signs of rust, yet.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Johnny, I may have to do the same, I have 3 sets of good cores (I think). I'll go visit Don on Monday. Eric


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> Badly pitted vent frames are a throw away. It is very expensive to repair the pits.
> 
> Eastwood makes paints that replicate bare metal (Detail Grey) to look correct but provide protection. Otherwise a satin clear over the bare steel will help too. This pedal assembly I restored last year was blasted clean, sprayed with Eastwood Rust Converter to stop the remaining rust left in the pits from growing and has clear on the bare metal. No signs of rust, yet.





Eric Animal said:


> Johnny, I may have to do the same, I have 3 sets of good cores (I think). I'll go visit Don on Monday. Eric


tmp, i did use the detail grey as you said and did the latch in zinc phosphate as Mal mentioned. both pieces look great! i've been following your thread and i'm so impressed with you progress :cheers. that is quite an undertaking: eek:
Eric, i really didn't see alot of choices with this one. i found a used set with imperfections for 600 plus shipping. and repops for 700-750 plus shipping and made in taiwan. if i'm gonna stimulate the economy, i'd rather 1, have my originals and guaranteed fit, 2 spend my money over here and not wherever in taiwan and 3 have a eta of 3 weeks, not well...????. if you decide to visit don, let me know how mine are doing :lol: and if i'm ever out there i'd love to stop by and see your 66 and awesome 67. it's only 65 miles away or so, a good road test for my goat when it's done :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Johnny, I will Go to Don's early next week. You are welcome to stop by my place anytime. Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

johnny L, i just got back from visiting Don's east Coast. I compared the repro right side window I bought the restored one from Don's is FAR NICER. I will be returning the repro and buying a set from Don! You made the right choice.
Eric :cheers


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

they actually just arrived at work today arty:. they look amazing!!. man i only shipped 'em out last week. fantastic. will post pics later.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I know, yesterday he said he just shipped your's out...I saw a set and they are sweet!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

05 the last time I was lurking these forums regularly you where just finishing the red GTO and starting the White one. Looks nice and you are fast at them.


I am always keeping my eyes out for good vent windows. I have some nice drivers from some part cars over the years. I will be able to pull 2 sets for my cars. Though I am still looking for better ones all the time.


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

some pics of the restored vent windows from Dons east coast restorations


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

did they rebuild the whole assy or just do the chrome. i had a pair of the long front pieces rechromed here in alabama. they came out great but cost 350$ apiece.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

BTW they look killer


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

66tempestGT said:


> did they rebuild the whole assy or just do the chrome. i had a pair of the long front pieces rechromed here in alabama. they came out great but cost 350$ apiece.


they sell for 1180 a pair with your cores handed in. they reused my glass and i supplied the vent glass seals and run channels from my weather strip kit. they wound up about 960 for the pair completed. good things arent cheap and cheap things arent good i guess :cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

that is what i was wondering. price seems pretty much in line i guess.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I just spoke to Don ( 631 226-7982 ) .I was at his shop a few days ago. basically he disassembles the unit. rechromes the front frame, polishes all the stainless, blasts ant clear coats the lower mounting bar, and screws. installs new glass with new handles and all new rubber seals....the units are beautiful. i am getting all my windows in SMOKED tint instead of green tint. Except the windshield as it dosen't conform to DOT law. He also does polishing of stainless and chrome work (bumpers etc.) Ididit steering and vintage air.......Eric:cheers


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> I just spoke to Don ( 631 226-7982 ) .I was at his shop a few days ago. basically he disassembles the unit. rechromes the front frame, polishes all the stainless, blasts ant clear coats the lower mounting bar, and screws. installs new glass with new handles and all new rubber seals....the units are beautiful. i am getting all my windows in SMOKED tint instead of green tint. Except the windshield as it dosen't conform to DOT law. He also does polishing of stainless and chrome work (bumpers etc.) Ididit steering and vintage air.......Eric:cheers


:agree
i sent some small pieces to him for chroming and some reveal mouldings for polishing. i will update when they return. so far they have been excellent to deal with.


----------

